# 11 pt from the refuge



## PTH (Aug 22, 2006)

My friend LT shot this 11 pointer today Friday the 4th at the local refuge. He was selected for the public archery hunt. He says that he was setting up his portable tripod and climbed up to take a look and make sure it was in position when he spotted the buck about 60 yards away. He got off and grabbed his bow and put on his mask and got up on the tripod and the buck was walking in his direction. The buck stepped out from the thick brush at about 35 yards and the Rage broadhead did some damage. He was found 65 yards away. What a lucky guy.


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

Dang! That thing is huge, congratulations to your friend!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Wow


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

That's a Hoss...


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Very nice!!


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

nice buck!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Hoss of a deer, excellent ! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Luv it when a plan comes together!! Very nice buck.. tell your friend congrats..Walker


----------



## Blown2run (Jun 22, 2006)

Congrats MAKT. That's a hell of a deer. Now you have some braggin rights. Now get it mounted.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Thats one fine deer for anywhere, a big congrats....


----------



## dkhunter02 (Sep 4, 2009)

Talk about a good set up or maybe just some plan ol good luck.
Great Buck


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Atascosa?????


----------



## PTH (Aug 22, 2006)

*Refuge*

Negative, it was at the Teniente Tract in San Manuel.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Cool, nice tract and Nalgai too.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

PTH said:


> My friend LT shot this 11 pointer today Friday the 4th at the local refuge. He was selected for the public archery hunt. He says that he was setting up his portable tripod and climbed up to take a look and make sure it was in position when he spotted the buck about 60 yards away. He got off and grabbed his bow and put on his mask and got up on the tripod and the buck was walking in his direction. The buck stepped out from the thick brush at about 35 yards and the Rage broadhead did some damage. He was found 65 yards away. What a lucky guy.


 Does he have one of the new 8' heavy gauge aluminum tripods? Someone told me they only weigh 45 pounds. WE tried to make one at the shop but it failed our test, we need to go to a heavier gauge material. Where did he get his at ?


----------



## PTH (Aug 22, 2006)

*tripod*

He builds the tripods since he welds aluminum. They are 6' to 9' tall. They are made to come apart in a few pieces for easier transport especially if you are in the refuge where they don't allow vehicles. They are lightweight too.


----------

